# Help with tank repair?



## SGmenace (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey everyone,

Hopefully someone can walk me through the steps to repairing a larger tank

I got a great deal on a 110 Hagen tank because it had a leak and Im looking for some advice on repairing it. Please bare with me while I attempt to explain the nature of the leak. It looks like a gap has formed along a 11 inch section on the top corner of the tank between the front and side glass panels. The silicone has been cleaned away from the top to about 2 inches below were it looks like the gap formed. A bead of silicone around the leak doesn't seem like its going to hold once the tank is full considering the amount of pressure on the already weakened top corner (maybe Im underestimating the strength of silicone?). Im really not sure what I should do next as this is my first time repairing a tank. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

THANKS!


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Well the first thing too seriously look at is the condition of the remaining 3 vertical seals remaining. Your best bet is to completely remove the side panel. It's a PITA but can be done. If the other seals are going your best to rebuild the whole thing. Not a huge job but a lot of cleaning and best to do outside in warmer weather unless you have a garage 
Take into consideration where the tank will be and if you can afford to have it fail ....doesn't matter how good of a deal it is if it causes thousands of dollars in water damage. That should be considered when repairing a tank. 
Good luck with your project. There are many bids n such on u-tube on resealing and rebuilding tanks.


----------



## fryingpan (Feb 13, 2011)

I just did a 55 gallon tall and 2 40 gallon long tanks. I was very skeptical if the silicone would hold but they are both up and running and doing good. When you clean off the old silicone you have to make sure you get it all. I used a bit of wet dry 500 grit sand paper and fine steal wool for this. you should also wipe the area down with rubbing alcohol and not touch it after wards with your hands. ( puts oil back on) it is fairly easy just very time consuming.


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Like Aquaman said, at this point your best to just reseal the whole tank, it's not hard, just time consuming.


----------



## SGmenace (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys, l checked all the other seals they look good from that I can tell but Id rather be safe then sorry so Im gonna reseal the whole tank. looks like i have a big project ahead of me. 

thanks again


----------



## SGmenace (Apr 25, 2010)

One more quick question Aquaman by re-building you mean take the whole tank apart (remove all the glass pieces from each other and put them back together)?


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes rebuilding the tank .if the seams are okay then you can reseal the tank A leaking tank is one that probably should of been resealed at an earlier date , unless stress caused the seam to fail


----------



## SGmenace (Apr 25, 2010)

hhuummm, Im gonna go the safe route and rebuild. A bit of time and effort costs me much less the 110 gallons of water on my bedroom floor. 

Thanks again for the input.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

If you need a bit of a hand in breaking it down let me know as I have done a few in my day. Be careful when moving the glass around to prevent chipping and scratching.
Good luck with your project.


----------

